
UK's coal plants to be phased out within 10 years - ljf
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-34851718
======
JumpCrisscross
That's one caveated headline. The United Kingdom's coal plants will be phased
out within ten years _provided_ :

1\. the plants do not "install carbon capture and storage (CCS)";

2\. gas-fuelled power can be found to "fill the void created by closing [the]
coal-powered stations"; _and_

3\. this proposal passes.

------
teh_klev
Can't help thinking the BBC is pushing an agenda here on behalf of the UK
government. The other day this "documentary" appears on iPlayer:

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b06q4z6j/power-to-
the-p...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b06q4z6j/power-to-the-
people-1-keeping-the-lights-on)

The overall tone of the documentary feels like both an advert for Scottish and
Southern Energy and thinly veiled propaganda. I'm waiting for episode two
where they push the argument for more nuclear power and fracking.

~~~
unfunco
The BBC has had a definite right-bias over the past couple of years, their
treatment of Corbyn has brought it to the forefront of many commentators,
including the BBC's own Nick Robinson, who has recently started talking
publicly about bias at Aunty.

[http://blogs.new.spectator.co.uk/2015/11/nick-robinson-
tackl...](http://blogs.new.spectator.co.uk/2015/11/nick-robinson-tackles-anti-
corbyn-bias-at-the-bbc/)

~~~
teh_klev
I'd say that it's less right/left wing, it's a pro-establishment bias, with
the BBC operating in Defence of the Realm mode since Greg Dyke resigned in
2004.

Nick Robinson is a hypocrite. During the Scottish Independence referendum the
BBC London media stars, such as Nick, got a bit of a jolt because of an
ICM/Telegraph poll showing a lead for the Yes campaign just days before the
vote. Nick and his colleagues "big footed" all over BBC Scotland's coverage
and was content to repeat the ridiculous scare stories about what would happen
should Scotland vote for independence. Particularly telling was his report
from a news conference hosted by Alex Salmond for national and international
news organisations.

Robinson asked a question and Salmond spent a good three or four minutes
answering. Robinson edited the response to suit his own (and the BBC's)
agenda:

[http://wingsoverscotland.com/out-in-the-
open/](http://wingsoverscotland.com/out-in-the-open/)

Robinson also compared pro-independence campaigners to being like something
out of "Putin's Russia", which is up there with Theresa May's ridiculous and
alarmist "SNP-Labour pact would spark biggest constitutional crisis since the
abdication of Edward VIII" comments during the 2015 general election:

[http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/nick-
robinso...](http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/nick-robinson-
says-pro-independence-6289623)

I could go on.

edit:

[http://www.thenational.scot/politics/anger-at-bbc-bias-as-
me...](http://www.thenational.scot/politics/anger-at-bbc-bias-as-meetings-
between-david-cameron-and-nick-robinson-meetings-are-revealed.10086)

[http://www.thenational.scot/news/salmond-renews-his-
criticis...](http://www.thenational.scot/news/salmond-renews-his-criticism-of-
the-bbc.10224)

------
fiatmoney
The UK has abundant coal reserves, but my understanding is that their natural
gas situation is not nearly as secure - does this effectively mean they're
choosing to become more dependent on Russia (main source at least for
continental EU) for LNG delivery?

~~~
toyg
Gas is a smokescreen. What establishment lobbies really want is a big
expansion of nuclear, which has partially been approved but is still facing
strong resistance on the ground. By removing alternatives (they also slashed
subsidies for wind and solar), the government is basically leaving the country
no choice but to build new nuclear plants.

~~~
jordanb
I'm no fan of Nuclear but I am a fan of our biosphere. Coal is the absolute
most poisonous, most dangerous, and most environmentally destructive source of
energy we have.

Replacing coal with any-of-the-above is a net win.

~~~
rimantas
Coal power plants also spread radioactive material.

------
gnoway
The article title is very misleading. It's just a proposal, couched on whether
enough gas plants could be built in time to make it a reality.

------
barney54
Only difference between UK coal phaseout and 'business as usual' is that a
couple of old plants might shut a couple of years early. Source:
[https://twitter.com/countcarbon/status/667467474280062976](https://twitter.com/countcarbon/status/667467474280062976)

~~~
Alphasite_
Well, and no new ones will be built.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
CCS seems like the best short-term fix for pollution, yet we don't do it. Is
it too expensive? Does it not work very well?

------
timthorn
As demand for coal from power generation dries up in the UK, what will happen
to the steam railways that rely on its availability? Are the volumes they use
significant enough to warrant imports?

